# Eando Binder



## Hellegennes (May 14, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Έπιασα να μεταφράσω το _I, Robot_* για έναν φίλο και ενώ η ιστορία είναι εύκολη στην μετάφραση, με προβλημάτισε πολύ το όνομα του συγγραφέα. Ο συγγραφέας αναφέρεται στα αγγλικά ως _Eando Binder_, αλλά αυτό το παράξενο _Eando_ δεν είναι όνομα. Στην πραγματικότητα είναι συγγραφικό δίδυμο, οι αδερφοί Earl και Otto Binder και αυτό το _Eando_ είναι *E and O*, από τα αρχικά τους. Το πρόβλημα λύνεται εύκολα στα αγγλικά, που γράφεις ένα "by Eando Binder" και ξεμπερδεύεις (κι ας μην το προφέρεις ποτέ). Στα ελληνικά όμως τι το κάνεις; Το μεταγράφεις ή το αναλύεις (Αδερφοί Τάδε); Κι αν το μεταγράψεις, ποια μέθοδο διαλέγεις; Ηχητική μεταγραφή (Ίεντοου), μεταγραφή γράμμα προς γράμμα (Εάντο) ή ό,τι φωτίσει ο Κύριος (Έντο, Ίντο); Δεκτές όλες οι προτάσεις.


* short του 1939, όχι η μεταγενέστερη συλλογή του Ασίμωφ


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2013)

...
Εκαιό Μπάιντερ, με υποσημείωση. Αφοί Μπάιντερ. 

Ερλότο Μπάιντερ.


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2013)

Ψηφίζω τον Ερλότο. :)


----------



## bernardina (May 14, 2013)

Kαι μετά θα ψάχνει ο άλλος να βρει ποιος είναι ο Ερλότος. Και θα πληκτρολογεί και θα γουγλίζει και άκρη δεν θα βγαίνει. 

Εγώ είμαι υπέρ της μεταγραφής γράμμα προς γράμμα. Εάντο. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, τεχνητό όνομα είναι. :huh:


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 14, 2013)

*Ερλότο *προτιμώ κι εγώ. Έτσι κι έτσι με γούγλισμα ούτε το Εάντο θα τον βοηθήσει.

Βάλε την αγγλική μορφή μέσα σε παρένθεση, για όσους θέλουν να γουγλίσουν, ή/και βάλε υποσημείωση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2013)

Πάντως, το λήμμα και στις τρεις άλλες βικιπαίδειες είναι Eando, πράγμα που οδηγεί μάλλον στο Εάντο. (Δυόμιση βίκες, για την ακρίβεια, στη ρώσικη είναι Эндо.)


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2013)

Το «Εάντο» πάντως δείχνει σαν να μην κατάλαβε ο μεταφραστής τι παίζεται. Άστε που το αγγλικό μπορεί να διαβάζεται «Ι εντ Όου» (πάντα πρέπει να ξέρουμε πώς διαβάζεται κάτι — τα κείμενα μπορεί να διαβαστούν σε κοινό ή να κυκλοφορούν και σε audiobooks).


----------



## Marinos (May 14, 2013)

Εμένα πάλι μου άρεσε η λύση του daeman: Εκαιό, με υποσημείωση.


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2013)

Αν πάντως το Eando ήταν αδιαφανές στους αναγνώστες τους, τότε συμφωνώ για την αδιαφανή μεταγραφή (Εάντο).


----------



## bernardina (May 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> Το «Εάντο» πάντως δείχνει σαν να μην κατάλαβε ο μεταφραστής τι παίζεται. Άστε που το αγγλικό μπορεί να διαβάζεται «Ι εντ Όου» (πάντα πρέπει να ξέρουμε πώς διαβάζεται κάτι — τα κείμενα μπορεί να διαβαστούν σε κοινό ή να κυκλοφορούν και σε audiobooks).


Το ζητούμενο είναι να μη φανεί άσχετος ο μεταφραστής ή να βρίσκει ο αναγνώστης πιο εύκολα αυτό που ψάχνει; Ορίστε, τόσα γουγλίσματα δημιουργήσαμε για το Εάντο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2013)

Ε, ας βάλω κι ένα τουρλού αρχίζοντας από την εκτεταμένη πρόταση Daeman: Οι αφοί ΕκαιΟ (έτσι!) Μπάιντερ.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 14, 2013)

Την ηχητική μεταγραφή την σημείωσα σαν λύση, στο αρχικό ποστ. Όμως την βρίσκω λίγο ακραία. Ίεντοου ή Ιάντοου, ακούγονται κάπως. Ή μάλλον σαν γραφή φαίνονται περίεργα. Τώρα, πώς πρόφεραν οι ίδιοι το ψευδώνυμο, τρέχα-γύρευε. Δεν ήταν που δεν ήταν διάσημοι συγγραφείς, είναι και "αρχαίοι".


----------



## bernardina (May 14, 2013)

Ομολογώ ότι έχω επηρεαστεί από τον Έντο Σουσιακού


----------



## Marinos (May 14, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Οι αφοί ΕκαιΟ (έτσι!) Μπάιντερ.



Α γεια σου!


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2013)

Διάβασα και νομίζω ότι ήταν αδιαφανές, οπότε μάλλον αυτοί το πρόφεραν ιάντο και εμείς θα πρέπει να το κάνουμε Εάντο. Σαν το nickel, που κανονικά είναι Νικ Ελ (Nick L), αλλά αναπόφευκτα οι περισσότεροι βλέπουν και διαβάζουν νίκελ.
:)


----------



## azimuthios (May 14, 2013)

Όχι Εάντο. Όσοι το καταλάβουν θα βρίζουν το μεταφραστή. Αφού υπάρχουν ωραίες λύσεις γιατί να μην τις χρησιμοποιήσουμε; 

Τι είναι αυτό το Εάντο; Τρώγεται;


----------



## bernardina (May 14, 2013)

Μπα. Πίνεται.


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Όχι Εάντο. Όσοι το καταλάβουν θα βρίζουν το μεταφραστή.


Δεν τοποθετήθηκες, ωστόσο, σε σχέση με την περίπτωση που αυτοί το ήθελαν να είναι αδιαφανές και έμεινε αδιαφανές.


----------



## azimuthios (May 14, 2013)

Θεωρώ ότι είναι ένα κλείσιμο ματιού στον αναγνώστη, προκαλώντας τον να το αναγνωρίσει. Να κάνει τις συνδέσεις και να το διαβάσει ποικιλοτρόπως, ώστε τελικά να καταλάβει το ΕκαιΟ. 

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι το ήθελαν αδιαφανές και ότι δεν πρόκειται για έναν έξυπνο (εξυπνακίστικο ίσως) τρόπο να γράψουν το όνομά τους. Τέτοια κολπάκια στα σενάρια υπάρχουν αμέτρητα. Και είναι σαν κυνήγι θησαυρού για τον θεατή/αναγνώστη. 

Τοποθετήθηκα τώρα; :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 14, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Θεωρώ ότι είναι ένα κλείσιμο ματιού στον αναγνώστη, προκαλώντας τον να το αναγνωρίσει. Να κάνει τις συνδέσεις και να το διαβάσει ποικιλοτρόπως, ώστε τελικά να καταλάβει το ΕκαιΟ.


Ακριβώς. 

Και νομίζω ότι βάζοντας Εάντο (ή Ιάντοου) προδίδουμε αυτήν την πρόθεση. 

Βάζοντας ΕκαιΟ (ή Ερλότο, ή κάτι άλλο παρόμοιο) μένουμε πιστοί στην πρόθεση αυτή - κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας, δηλαδή, η οποία δεν είναι να δημιουργήσουμε αναφορές σε εγκυκλοπαιδικά λήμματα (όσο σημαντικό κι αν είναι αυτό, ωστόσο είναι δευτερεύον) αλλά ακριβώς να διατηρήσουμε το πνεύμα του συγγραφέα. Όχι να "δείξουμε ότι ξέρουμε" με εξυπναδίστικη διάθεση, αλλά να αξιοποιήσουμε το γεγονός ότι όντως ξέρουμε και να κατευθύνουμε και τον αναγνώστη ώστε να γνωρίσει κι εκείνος. 

Και πάντα έχουμε στη διάθεσή μας την υποσημείωση, αν θέλουμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 14, 2013)

Πολύ καλά όλα αυτά, αλλά ξέχασα να επισημάνω ότι η συγκεκριμένη ιστορία έχει γραφτεί μόνο από τον Ότο, που συνέχισε να χρησιμοποιεί το Eando και μετά το πέρας της συνεργασίας του με τον αδερφό του. Είχα την εντύπωση ότι το είχα γράψει στο αρχικό ποστ αλλά τελικά το ξέχασα. Το γεγονός ότι ο Ότο συνέχισε να χρησιμοποιεί το ψευδώνυμο στις δικές του ιστορίες, νομίζω ότι δείχνει πως δεν ήθελαν να είναι διαφανές από πού προέρχεται.


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2013)

Το είδαμε στη Wikipedia. Αλλάζει κάτι; Μήπως στηρίζει την άποψη ότι ήθελαν να είναι ψευδώνυμο, αδιαφανές;


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2013)

...
"*I, Robot*" is an episode of the original _The Outer Limits_ television show. It first aired on 14 November 1964, during the second season.

The Adam Link stories first appeared in _Amazing Stories_ magazine between 1939 and 1942, written by Eando Binder, a pseudonym used jointly by brothers Earl and Otto Binder, (though only Otto wrote the Adam Link stories). Unusually for a robot at that time, Adam was a sympathetic character with genuine emotions, and the tales were narrated by Adam himself. "I Robot" first appeared in _Amazing Stories_ Vol. 13/no. 1 (January 1939), and was continued in "The Trial of Adam Link, Robot" (_Amazing Stories_ vol. 13/no. 7 (July 1939)). The original story ends with Adam intending to turn himself off, believing he will not be allowed a trial, and although innocent, writing his confession.
The _Outer Limits_ episode is based on these first two stories. [...]

Opening narration:
“God looked upon his world and called it good, but Man was not content. He looked for ways to make it better and built machines to do the work. But in vain we build the world, unless the builder also grows.”


 
_The Outer Limits_, Season Two, episode 9. I, Robot 
Robot Adam Link is accused of killing the scientist who created him and condemned to be destroyed. Attorney Thurman Cutler has other ideas and believes that Adam should receive a fair court trial.
Main Cast: Leonard Nimoy, Howard da Silva
http://outer-limits-episodes.com/outer-limits-season2-episodes9to17.htm

Closing narration:
“Out of every disaster, a little progress is made. Man will build more robots, and learn how to make them better. And, given enough time, he may learn how to do the same for himself.”


"*I, Robot*" is an episode of _The Outer Limits_ television show. It first aired on 23 July 1995, during the first season. 
It is a remake of "I, Robot" (1964), an episode of the original series.

Leonard Nimoy was also in the original episode, but in a different role, that of newspaper reporter Judson Ellis.

Τριβίδι 1: Το επεισόδιο του 1995 σκηνοθέτησε ο Άνταμ Νιμόι, γιος του Λέοναρντ Σποκ.

Τριβίδι 2: The building/business name "Rossum Hall Robotics" is a reference to _Rossum's Universal Robots/R.U.R._, a 1921 science fiction play by the Czech writer Karel Čapek, noted for introducing the term "robot".


Opening narration:
“It is said that God made man in his image, but man fell from grace. Still, man has retained from his humble beginnings the innate desire to create. But how will man's creations fare? Will they attain a measure of the divine? Or will they, too, fall from grace?”

Dr. Link is working on the central memory of a robot, Adam, when he suddenly activates and attacks him. A lab assistant enters the room in time to see Adam smashing up the laboratory before crashing through a window and escaping. Dr. Link is left dead.

Some time later, a police officer finds Adam in a back alley. He asks the officer to contact Dr. Link and apparently remembers nothing of the incident. Adam is taken to a cell and preparations are made to disassemble him.

Mina, Dr. Link's daughter, contacts a lawyer, Thurman Cutler:






Για τους σκακιστές μας, επειδή ο δικηγόρος Θέρμαν Κάτλερ (Λέοναρντ Νιμόι) παίζει εδώ μια γρήγορη παρτίδα (μπλιτσάκι; δεν ξέρω, δεν είμαι αρμοδίως γκαζετοδιορισμένος να το κρίνω, ούτε βλέπω στο βίντεο πόσο χρόνο διαθέτει κάθε παίκτης για να σκεφτεί την επόμενη κίνηση) με τον Καναδό σκακιστή Λεν Μόλντεν.



> - Do you play chess?
> - Yes.
> - Are you any good at it?
> - I was, until I grew out of it.
> - Ha ha, that's interesting. I thought chess was something you had to grow into. :laugh:



Cutler pushes for a murder trial, insisting that Adam is his client and not simply a machine.
A court hearing begins, and the prosecutor pushes for dismissal of the case and immediate disassembly on the grounds that Adam is just a machine. Cutler argues that, although Adam is clearly not human, he possesses intelligence and will, and on that basis, deserves a trial.
[...]




Spoiler



The court eventually finds that Adam is a person and will stand trial for the murder of Dr. Link. As he is being led away, Adam sees the prosecuting attorney in danger of being run over and rescues her, sacrificing his own life in the process.






Closing narration:
“Empathy, sacrifice, love. These qualities are not confined to walls of flesh and blood but are found within the deepest, best parts of man's soul... no matter where that soul resides.”


----------



## SBE (May 14, 2013)

Επί τη ευκαιρία, εδώ κι εδώ λέει ότι οι αδερφοί Ε και Ο πρόφεραν το επιθετό τους γερμανιστί, Μπίντερ. 
Να το έχουμε κι αυτό υπόψη. 

ΕκαιΟ Μπίντερ, Ερλότο Μπίντερ κλπ, βλέπω πάντως στο ιντερνέτιο ότι στα ιταλικά και στα γαλλικά το κράτησαν Eando, κι όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 14, 2013)

Την ιστορία αυτή κι εγώ την είδα πρώτη φορά στην διασκευή της από την σειρά Outer Limits (την σύγχρονη). Από εκεί πρόεκυψε και το ενδιαφέρον στην μετάφραση της πρωτότυπης ιστορίας.


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2013)

...
Ορίστε και το σάουντρακ της μετάφρασης (ή της αναθεώρησης, αν έχεις τελειώσει ήδη τη μετάφραση), από τον ομότιτλο δίσκο:

I Robot - Alan Parsons Project






Κι εκεί όλος ο δίσκος, καλή υπόκρουση για κάμποσες ιστορίες.


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2013)

SBE said:


> Επί τη ευκαιρία, εδώ κι εδώ λέει ότι οι αδερφοί Ε και Ο πρόφεραν το επιθετό τους γερμανιστί, Μπίντερ.


Αυτό θα ήταν υπέροχο red herring, να ψάχνουμε για το μικρό και να μας ξεφεύγει το μεγάλο, το επώνυμο. Αλλά, αν καταλήγουμε ότι είναι ένα αδιαφανές ψευδώνυμο που ο αναγνώστης προφέρει μητσικά, μητσικά θα προφέρει και το επώνυμο.


----------



## SBE (May 14, 2013)

Μα δεν είναι μήτσικα, γερμανικά είναι...

Και οι συγγραφείς μετανάστες ήταν. Από την Αυστρία.


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2013)

Εννοώ ότι ο Αμερικανός (και κάθε αγγλόφωνος) αναγνώστης (και αναγνώστρια) θα προφέρει το επώνυμο Μπάιντερ.


----------



## Marinos (May 14, 2013)

SBE said:


> ΕκαιΟ Μπίντερ, Ερλότο Μπίντερ κλπ, βλέπω πάντως στο ιντερνέτιο ότι στα ιταλικά και στα γαλλικά το κράτησαν Eando, κι όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε.


Αυτοί δεν έχουν Λεξιλογία, όμως. ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (May 14, 2013)

Το επώνυμο είναι Μπίντερ, αυτό το είχα ήδη ξεκαθαρισμένο.


----------



## Earion (May 15, 2013)

Εσυνό Μπίντερ


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 15, 2013)

Ωραίο κι αυτό! Πιο μπερδευτικό από το ΕκαιΟ, πάντως.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 15, 2013)

Ωραίος ο _Εσυνό_, αλλά μού βγάζει μια γαλλική εσάνς. Όμως είναι υποψηφίο. Προς το παρόν σκέφτομαι _Εκεό_ (το _και_ ανορθόγραφα, προς συσκότιση προέλευσης, όπως ήθελαν τα αδέρφια).


----------



## Zazula (May 15, 2013)

Μου άρεσε το _Εκεό_.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Προς το παρόν σκέφτομαι _Εκεό_ (το _και_ ανορθόγραφα, προς συσκότιση προέλευσης, όπως ήθελαν τα αδέρφια).



Μα δεν καταλαβαίνω, αφού λες ότι οι αδελφοί δεν ήθελαν να είναι γνωστή η προέλευση, πώς θα γίνει κάτι διαφορετικό από μεταγραφή. Όποιος αντιλαμβάνεται ότι το Eando δεν έγινε Εάντο, αλλά κάτι άλλο, θα ψάχνεται για το λόγο που έγινε αυτό το κάτι άλλο. Τέρμα η συσκότιση. Είναι σαν να κάνεις Γράφει Δύο τον Μαρκ Τουέιν.


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2013)

nickel said:


> [...] Είναι σαν να κάνεις Γράφει Δύο τον Μαρκ Τουέιν.



 

Αυτό ήταν το ινδιάνικό του. Το επώνυμο. Το μικρό του ήταν Πίνει Τέσσερα.  

Twain's story about his pen name has been questioned by biographer George Williams III, the _Territorial Enterprise_ newspaper, and Purdue University's Paul Fatout. The claim is that "mark twain" refers to a running bar tab that Twain would regularly incur while drinking at John Piper's saloon in Virginia City, Nevada.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Twain#Pen_names


----------



## Hellegennes (May 15, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μα δεν καταλαβαίνω, αφού λες ότι οι αδελφοί δεν ήθελαν να είναι γνωστή η προέλευση, πώς θα γίνει κάτι διαφορετικό από μεταγραφή. Όποιος αντιλαμβάνεται ότι το Eando δεν έγινε Εάντο, αλλά κάτι άλλο, θα ψάχνεται για το λόγο που έγινε αυτό το κάτι άλλο. Τέρμα η συσκότιση. Είναι σαν να κάνεις Γράφει Δύο τον Μαρκ Τουέιν.



Με προβλημάτισε η άποψη αυτών που είπαν ότι αν μείνει _Εάντο_ θα δοθεί η εντύπωση ότι ο μεταφραστής έκανε γκάφα. Οπότε σκέφτηκα να παντρέψω την μετάφραση (Εκαιό) με μια ελαφρά συσκότιση. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος βέβαια ότι θα βάλω αυτό, αν και το θέμα δεν είναι τι θα κάνω εγώ, είναι να βρεθεί μια λύση που θα είναι αποδεκτή από όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερους, ώστε να αποτελεί επιλογή σε περίπτωση που το χρειαστεί και κάποιος άλλος.

Ο Μαρκ Τουέιν είναι ωραίο παράδειγμα, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι ήξερε κανείς τι είδους ψευδώνυμο ήταν, όταν πρωτομεταφράστηκαν τα έργα του και καθιερώθηκε η μεταγραφή του ψευδωνύμου. Άραγε υπάρχουν αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις που το ψευδώνυμο μεταφράστηκε αντί να μεταγραφεί;


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Με προβλημάτισε η άποψη αυτών που είπαν ότι αν μείνει _Εάντο_ θα δοθεί η εντύπωση ότι ο μεταφραστής έκανε γκάφα.


Ένας απ' αυτούς ήμουν εγώ στο #7. Αλλά το είπα πιστεύοντας ότι ήταν φανερή στους αναγνώστες η σημασία του Eando. Έπειτα πήγα και διάβασα και μου έμεινε η εντύπωση ότι οι συγγραφείς _κρύβονταν_ πίσω απ' αυτό το όνομα. Και ο Κλέμενς κρυβόταν πίσω από το Μαρκ Τουέιν· δεν θα ήθελε να το κάνουμε μετάφραση όπως και η Τέιλορ δεν θα ήθελε να την κάνουμε Ράπτη.



> Άραγε υπάρχουν αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις που το ψευδώνυμο μεταφράστηκε αντί να μεταγραφεί;


Ωραία ερώτηση. Γενικώς, έχουμε περίπτωση που ανθρωπωνύμιο έχει μεταφραστεί;


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 16, 2013)

Κρύβονταν μεν, άφηναν ίχνη ώστε να τους ανακαλύψει όποιος μπορεί δε.
Σαν τα αινίγματα για πολύ δυνατούς λύτες, με την επιπλέον δυσκολία ότι κανείς δεν σου λέει πως όντως υπάρχει αίνιγμα.

Το θέμα είναι πως το Eando δεν είναι μικρό όνομα με τίποτα, ενώ το Mark είναι, και το Twain είναι επώνυμο, έστω και ασυνήθιστο (επειδή δεν ήμουν σίγουρη κοίταξα τον τηλεφωνικό κατάλογο και βρήκα καμπόσους).

Μεταφρασμένο ψευδώνυμο; Χμμμ...


----------



## Hellegennes (May 16, 2013)

Πάντως μπορεί να κρατήσαμε το _Μαρκ Τουέιν_, που στην γλώσσα μας δεν μας λέει τίποτα ως ψευδώνυμο και άρα δεν νομίζω να ενδιέφερε τον συγγραφέα αν θα το διατηρήσουμε, θα μπορούσαμε όμως κάλλιστα να το είχαμε κάνει _Μάρκος Τουέιν_ και δεν θα ήταν ο μόνος που εξελληνίζουμε. Εκεί είναι που θα την είχε πατήσει ο πρώτος μεταφραστής. Το θέμα όμως είναι αν θα διαφωνούσες σήμερα, nickel, με την υποθετική καθιέρωση του _Μάρκου Τουέιν_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2013)

Σίγουρα δεν φαίνεται να υπήρξαν ευαισθησίες για την επιθυμία της συγγραφέως στην περίπτωση της _Γεωργίας Σάνδη_.


----------



## bernardina (May 16, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σίγουρα δεν φαίνεται να υπήρξαν ευαισθησίες για την επιθυμία της συγγραφέως στην περίπτωση της _Γεωργίας Σάνδη_.


Απ' το στόμα μου το πήρες.


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2013)

Καλημέρα.




AoratiMelani said:


> Κρύβονταν μεν, άφηναν ίχνη ώστε να τους ανακαλύψει όποιος μπορεί δε.



Ναι, αλλά και το _rock and roll_ το μεταγράψαμε σε _ροκ εντ ρολ_ και όχι σε _ροκ και ρολ_. Ελληγενή, ποτέ δεν φανταζόσουν τι φλέβα είχες χτυπήσει...



drsiebenmal said:


> Σίγουρα δεν φαίνεται να υπήρξαν ευαισθησίες για την επιθυμία της συγγραφέως στην περίπτωση της _Γεωργίας Σάνδη_.



Το παράδειγμα είναι εύστοχο. Το ερώτημα που δεν διατυπώσατε είναι: Θα δείξουμε την ίδια έλλειψη ευαισθησίας στον Eando ή θα πούμε ότι κακώς έγινε αυτό με... τον Σάνδη και έπρεπε να είχε γίνει Γεώργιος Σάνδης ή έστω Ζορζ Σαντ.

(Αν και να πω την αλήθεια, ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί ήταν αρσενικό ψευδώνυμο το George Sand, αφού ο Γάλλος Γιώργος είναι Georges. Αρσενικότατος ήταν ο Τζορτζ Έλιοτ, που ευτυχώς δεν έγινε Γεωργία Έλιοτ.)


----------



## Hellegennes (May 16, 2013)

Το _rock and roll_ είτε θα ήταν _ροκ εντ ρολ_ είτε θα μεταφραζόταν ολόκληρο με κάποιον τρόπο. _Ροκ και ρολ_ γιατί να γίνει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2013)

nickel said:


> (Αν και να πω την αλήθεια, ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί ήταν αρσενικό ψευδώνυμο το George Sand, αφού ο Γάλλος Γιώργος είναι Georges. Αρσενικότατος ήταν ο Τζορτζ Έλιοτ, που ευτυχώς δεν έγινε Γεωργία Έλιοτ.)


Μα ...ίσως είναι το κλείσιμο του ματιού. George αντί Georges. Πού αναφέρεται; Στους Άγγλους Γιώργηδες; Στους Γάλλους που τους λείπει το τελικό -s (ή δεν το είχαν ποτέ); Πουθενά, ίσως; :)

Και η Γεωργία Σάνδη, που έφτιαξε το όνομά της (λέει η βίκη) από τη σχέση της με τον Jules Sandeau, ίσως μας προσφέρει άλλη μια σύνδεση με τους αδελφούς Eando. Γιατί τους τονίσαμε Ε*ά*ντο, άραγε, και όχι Εαντ*ό*; Και πόσο μακριά είναι αυτό το Εαντό από το Σαντό;


----------



## Hellegennes (May 16, 2013)

_Εάντο_ το τόνισα εγώ, εξαρχής, γιατί σήμερα προφέρεται Ιάντοου ή Ιέντοου (δεν βρήκα πουθενά αξιόπιστη μαρτυρία για το πώς το πρόφεραν οι ίδιοι). Προφανώς, κάποιος που ξέρει τι σημαίνει το ψευδώνυμο, θα έχει την τάση να το τονίζει στην λήγουσα ή στην πρώτη συλλαβή.


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα ...ίσως είναι το κλείσιμο του ματιού. George αντί Georges.



Μια ωραία εξήγηση που βρήκα και σε ψιλοδικαιώνει ως προς το κλείσιμο του ματιού:

Aurore Dupin Dudevant employed the pen name George Sand after having been scolded by her mother-in-law for pursuing a writing career. She cautioned Aurore not to soil the family name. George Sand coauthored her first book, _Rose et Blanche_, with Jules Sandeau. She used the pen name *Georges Sand* initially with the publication of her first novel, _Indiana_ (1832). By the time she published _Lélia_ (1833), the author had abandoned the traditional French spelling by dropping the _s_ from _Georges_. She defamiliarized (and one might argue, castrated) the name, rendering it neither feminine nor fully masculine, but different, foreign, “Other.”
http://books.google.gr/books?id=rMwU1RUQ8qAC&pg=PA147


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2013)

Χεχε, τελικά υπάρχουν εξηγήσεις για όλα πολλά κάμποσα...


----------

